# Fostimon and Merional



## Sammyjo1234 (Jan 8, 2010)

HI there, 

Can anyone tell me the best place to find Fostimon and Merional? 

I've called several pharmasists and a few of them don't stock them as they are 'american'. One won't supply me because they supply ARGC where I am a patient. 

If I buy them from ARGC I may spend £4,000 on these drugs alone, over 14 days and I just can't stomach the expense to be honest.  I've tried Asda, Boots and the other obvious ones, plus specialist pharmasists like Ali's who are a couple of pounds cheaper per vial. 

Any suggestions?  I need to start taking them on Friday this week. 

xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you looked at the cheap drugs thread on the IVF board? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Generally speaking there are very few pharmacies that will import from abroad and it's really only the specialist ones that would be able to help at such short notice.

Hope you get it sorted  
Maz x


----------

